# Stolen Birds



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Low Lifes, Keep an eye out for these beauties Hunt for £60,000 budgie smugglers (From Daily Echo)

Dan.


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Can't believe the title "Hunt for £60,000 Budgie Smugglers" Shame on that writer. 



R1Dan said:


> Low Lifes, Keep an eye out for these beauties Hunt for £60,000 budgie smugglers (From Daily Echo)
> 
> Dan.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Terapod said:


> Can't believe the title "Hunt for £60,000 Budgie Smugglers" Shame on that writer.


Yeah not exactly great journalism, the sort of headline you would expect on the front of the sun.

Hope they get found and still in a good state.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Maybe not the best title, but you can see what people would think it means. :gasp:

At least they are more likely to read it & maybe it will be seen by someone who can help.

Hope he gets them back, all good & well.

He's spent his whole life building them up & gone just like that.


----------

